# Any feedback on Woodlyn Golden Retrievers in NJ?



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

You might get more responses if you put this in the breeder and puppy forum instead of the main forum.

Are the girls bred yet? If she is breeding now, puppies would be born in June, and ready to go home in August.


----------



## AliceNY (May 24, 2013)

Raj,

I came across this name in my search too. Do you have any more information on the breeder, and are you planning on getting a puppy from there?

any information you can share will be really helpful. 

Thanks, 
Alice


----------



## GoldenRaj (Apr 15, 2013)

Hi Alice,

I actually went with another breeder who had puppies available immediately. That's not to say that this one is no good. It was all a matter of timing. Sorry I can't provide any more info. Good luck!


----------



## AliceNY (May 24, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## AliceNY (May 24, 2013)

Our puppy came home in August! We went with Lynne Riley at Woodlyn Golden Retrievers (she's also the President of the NJ Pine Barrens GRC) - she is amazing, we couldn't be happier with our choice. We were a little hesitant because they don't have a website and we didn't see much about her on the forum, but spoke to her a few times on the phone and over email before visiting and she was great. Always available to answer any questions and genuinely cares about her dogs (and, even more amazingly, cares for our puppy even after she came home to us). I have been to her kennel twice and seen all her dogs - they are beautiful and have a great temperament. 
In the course of our search, I have spoken to many breeders in the area and a lot of them came across as being commercial breeders with no real interest in getting to know more about who the new owners would be or how the puppies would be cared for. Lynne really stood out as someone who cared less about the money and more about the dogs - we highly recommend Woodlyn Golden Retrievers!


----------

